

Recession product ideas from Bruce Sterling - asmithmd1
http://www.metropolismag.com/story/20090318/product-panic-2009

======
asmithmd1
"cloudware ubiquity apps requiring the mash-up of processing sketches on the
Arduino chip."

This was my other idea for a start-up!

